# Teaching English in HK



## MTR (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello guys!

I’m new to this forum so please bear with me  I have a few questions regarding employment in Hong Kong, specifically teaching English, but first a little background: I’m 23 years old and from the UK, I’ve been to HK to study Cantonese at the Chinese University of Hong Kong for 5 months. I don’t have a degree although I have studied at college for 3 years doing fitness, health & exercise, from this I have NQ, HNC and HND (Higher national diploma) which could enable me to go straight into the 3rd or 4th year of university. Working in HK is something I’ve always wanted to do and I believe I’d have a better chance teaching English than going into the fitness industry.

Currently I’m doing my 120 hour TEFL course and my question is:

•	Would this be enough for me to find employment? Be it private institutions or state schools.
•	What would the basic pay and hours per week be?

When studying in HK I lived on a shoe string budget so I don’t expect to earn a lot, live in a big house or buy the latest gadget every week. I have no debts to pay and my loving family  could provide a small sum of money to help me start up living in HK. I’m happy living in a small apartment, much like the one I lived in during my studies which I could basically jump from one end to the other! Earning enough money to pay the rent and feed myself is all I need, no need for fancy meals every week.

If anybody has actual teaching experience in HK I would very much like to know about it!

I would appreciate any response, thank you very much!

MTR


----------



## Famiglia (Jul 9, 2010)

I actually joined looking for similar information. I differ in that

I don't speak any chinese/mandarin/cantonese etc

I have a masters degree in engineering

I have experience in engineering

I'd like to teach english, maths or physics (I have 'A' A levels in Maths, Further Maths and Physics and engineering required all of them)

Thanks to any and all that help


----------



## sakaeyellow (Jul 19, 2010)

I think if you can speak "textbook" accent, it'll be easy for you to find a teaching job. And Hong Kong people are somehow "racist" in this regard. If you are white, your teaching career will be much smoother.


----------



## MTR (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for your reply sakaeyellow.

MTR


----------

